# Viewing tomorrow!



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

Thought I'd say hello, and try and fill my head with info reading to view my first TT tomorrow.

2007 2.0 tfsi, and head bursting with trying to make sense of the oil consumption business, this has a bwa engine, so am I right in assuming this is the older belt driven engine so less likely to be a problem?

I don't usually buy the first car I see, but strangely I have a good feeling about this one


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.

My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights. 
DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc.
Depending on history & miles, the 3.2 V6 engine cam chain wear is possible & expensive, but wear can be checked using VagCom.
Check roadster roof op. thoroughly & for any damp as roof drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply, this one is a 2.0 manual coupe, so fingers crossed it crosses some of the common probs off already.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try asking in the mk2 section


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

Third time lucky, just left a deposit on a lovely black coupe 2.0 tfsi.

Totally against everything I was looking at, but it seems a nice and honest car so I suffered some of my wants for (hopefully) condition!


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

Congrats. 
You did better than me. I bought the 7th one i viewed.


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

I wanted leather (anything but black), wanted cruise control and auto lights.

Ended up with the half leather, no cruise - hoping to retrofit. 
No auto lights though, but got the 19" alloys and touch wood the condition makes up for it compared to what else I've seen.


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

I avoided full leather to avoid saggy seats. 
Wanted cruise and didn't get it. £300 as a retrofit and enquired about it today. 
I bought on condition and service history. Ended up buying cheap with car needing a fair bit doing to get it to my ocd standard.
The first 6 i looked at were all mis described in adverts, or just outright lied. Lots of abused examples out there in my price bracket. £6 to £8k.


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

Mine needs the cam belt doing, but the price reflected it so I'm fine with that. Getting it done myself, I at least know it's done. 
Condition and history wise, I really don't think I could've done better without really upping my budget.

Before I'd settled for a TT, I'd looked at soooo much tat. Worst was a £4K Audi A4 cab with rusty wings that was 'immaculate', I actually laughed when they dealer brought it out to me. Then straight after looked at a 130i bmw that wouldn't start, then one that smelt so bad it was like an unlicensed mini cab with an unwashed driver lol.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cruise is a fairly simple retro fit and can be done for as little as £30

In my opinion the half leather are far better seats but it's a very simple job to swap the seats, always plenty on eBay

Auto lights is another fairly simple retro fit but does require a new windscreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

I'll probably just pay someone to sort the cruise, I don't like the idea of messing with coding.

As for the leather, now I've seen it in person I much prefer the half leather, made it feel sportier.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

More comfortable and warmer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

I really like the seats myself. 
Ditto on the cruise, just gonna pay the £300. 
Mine was serviced 800 miles ago in July this year and cambelt 2k ago in July last year. 
FSH and 75k, nowt for a diesel. 
History and condition sold it to me.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I had a MK2 tdi 
Absolute minter 
Was a great car
I modded it to my taste and put just about every option on it myself 
Facelifted it too

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

Didn't realise you could upload pics directly - here's mine.

I'll be adding whatever I can spec wise as long as it's realistically achievable


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

How do you add more than one pic?

On an iPhone


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

Definitely feel like I'm doing something wrong lol, but here's number 3


----------



## euphoria87 (Nov 25, 2018)

nice - i like them wheels on the Mk2  enjoy! any plans?


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm tempted to tune it, but I want to do some digging before I go in blind. I almost ordered a bluefin on the Black Friday deals but I'm holding out for a bit. Then again, I like how unabused it is.

First off is cambelt, then cruise control. Then whatever other retrofits are feasible.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cruise is fairly easy mate honestly

As for mods, I did pretty much everything including a full facelift 
From this








To this









Including halogen to bi xenon with led drl headlight upgrade  well worth doing

Got through a few steering wheels until I got a later style carbon fibre wheel from Germany















Mk3 gear knob and high gloss carbon wrapped all the ally trim inside









Footwell lights front and rear








Puddle lights








Reverse camera on factory nav









Auto folding mirrors from the fob 




Also did the extended leather pack but all in perforated leather with red stitch

I know the cars pretty well inside and out so if you need any questions answering just ask mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

You really have gone to town!!! That's a stunner now, mind you it wasn't exactly shabby to start with.

What would be your 'while you're waiting to pick the car up' purchase? What are the must haves?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Hard to say mate because obviously everyone's different etc

But for me "must haves" would be :

Xenon headlights, halogens really are terrible

Cruise, puddles and footwell lights just because there so cheap to buy and fitting is so easy it's daft not to have them.

The steering wheels in the mk2 are really skinny unless you got for the ttrs version or to the later style wheel but that isn't a cheap mod

When buying it the "ONLY" thing the wife asked for was a reverse camera and now I've bought a mk3 she wanted that again

Face lifting it was a nice step up in my opinion, the bumpers and skirts make a huge difference
And obviously alloys set a car off but again personal taste etc

Really hard to advise mate as everybody has different tastes etc, I'm sure you'll get it iust the way you want it

Me posting was just to show that everything is doable yourself and can be done fairly cheap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D4vec (Nov 15, 2018)

Cruise control is top of the list for me. But the extra lighting sounds good too if it's easy to to.

The xenons might be a must for me, I'm coming from an m140i with LED headlights so I'm going to see a massive come down with the headlights


----------

